# trap prices



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Where can I find trap prices for used traps?

I'm going to sell my traps before I move and am looking for prices. I've got traps from #1 to #4 1/2 Newhouse plus conibears.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Have you tried your local craigslist adds? I usually try to find a like item on there or on ebay to get an idea of a value of an item. I'm not an experienced trapper, but do you have traps that you would set for coyote/fox? They are the dual spring type. I would be interested in a dozen of them. Let me know what you have.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got #1 1/2 and #2 coilsprings, #3 double longsprings that would work for fox and coyotes.

I did look on eBay for the big Newhouse trap prices but I didn't think to look on Craigslist for the others. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Might check here .
http://www.usedtraps.com
Jim


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

I found prices on the 1 1/2 coilsprings and the conibears but I haven't found anything on the #3 double longsprings yet.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

When you figure out the prices, let me know. My daughter has expressed interested in trapping and I would like to pick up some.

Thanks.

Whistler


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

If your double longs are strong I see them sell at conventions for about 10.00 each. The 1 1/2 and 2 coilsprings will be around 30 to 50 a dozen depending on condition


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

If you have any Blake & Lamb #1 sureholds I would be interested also 160 Conibears in good condition I could use 2 Dozen. I know a guy looking for some beaver traps 4 1/2's and 330's. You might want to check trapper arts prices as he sells lots of used traps. Trapper


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

B&L #1 Shurholds. The best foothold muskrat trap ever made.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

So far I've found prices for coilsprings and #3 double longsprings but they weren't Victors. I figure around 30% should be a fair price.

I've got the 4 1/2's but I don't think they are legal in MN because of the jawspread being too large. I saw one go for $195 on eBay. It probably went on the fireplace mantle. That's good because I have 15-20 of them. 

I'll have to figure out how many rat traps I've got and a price for them next.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Bowdonkey you will get no arguement on the Blake & Lambs from me, might be why I own as many as I do. Besides muskrats they hold 85% of the **** caught in them, including 6 this year that have wieghed in over 30 lbs each. Over the years I have had to release a few otters from them which has never been easy and have caught and held several beaver including one blanket that weighed in at 62 lbs. Using these tools also have left my thumbs pretty sore from the surehold bar as it smacks me every time I get lazy and forget to pay attention to what I am doing. Still trying to replace the ones stolen five or six years ago when I lost about 30 to trap thieves. Trapper


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Go to trapboard.com. Those guys on there will give you a fair price and won't try to cheat you like some places will.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks! I keep that in mind.

So far it looks like I'll be able to sell all 350 traps locally at a decent price.


----------

